# hayabusa engine to vw



## busa69 (May 20, 2016)

hello everyone, im currently working on gathering parts for my 69 vw to install a hayabusa engine on the rear end. I need more info on how to mount the engine anybody dealt with this type of project if so please help.
thanks


----------

